# Man of Kent 200km Audax 24th Mar 2013



## Trickedem (9 Jan 2013)

Anyone interested in doing this ride. rb58, ianrauk and myself did it last year and it was wonderful. The route was lovely and really showed off how nice Kent is for riding in and it is great value for money, as it includes free food at the start, finish and on the way round. The ride starts from Golden Green near Tonbridge at 8am. You even get tea served by the Vicar's wife at one of the controls.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/13-34/


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2013)

I'm in...

And it's tea and bacon rolls by the Vicars wife


----------



## bobcat (9 Jan 2013)

I'll see you there!


----------

